# party names after politicians in a newspaper



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

This might pertain only to journalism, but I will ask this anyway:

In a newspaper article, when a politician is mentioned, an abbreviation of which party they belong to follows.

For example, "Eduskunnan puhemies Eero Heinäluoma (sd) arvioi että...."

In the example above, does "sd" refer to the party sosialidemokraattinen puolue, or the fact that he is "sosialidemokraattinen" (a party belonging, not the party itself)?' Or possibly both?

And is the name pronounced äsdee or sosialidemokraattinen (puolue)?


----------



## kirahvi

It means that Eero Heinäluoma is a member of the _Sosialidemokraattinen puolue_ ie. _sosialidemokraatti_.

In everyday speech people usually say _demari_ instead of using the proper _sosialidemokraatti_. When talking about the party, it's SDP (äs dee pee) or _demarit_. If I were to read out the (sd) bit, I'd say _sosialidemokraatti_ instead of _äs dee_, but I suppose different people have different ways of saying it.


----------



## Gavril

Are abbreviations like this (e.g., "Ville Niinistö (vihr.)") only found in writing, or are there formal contexts (Eduskunta sessions, maybe?) where you would have to actually speak these titles out?


----------



## altazure

The abbreviations are only found in writing to identify the party.

If identifying the party a person is a member of is important in speech (e.g. television news), expressions such as "vihreiden Ville Niinistö", "sosialidemokraattien Eero Heinäluoma" or "kokoomuksen Jyrki Katainen" are used instead.


----------

